# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > رسائل دكتوراة وماجستير >  رسالة دكتوراه عن الحماية الجنائية للتعاملات الإلكترونية- القسم الأول

## د.شيماء عطاالله

رسالة دكتوراه عن الحماية الجنائية للتعاملات الإلكترونية- القسم الأول

----------


## الفيل

ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد

----------


## hawaazad

بالتوفيق و النجاح الدائم

----------


## مستشارمدحت

ممتاز وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## adominy

اريدالاطلاع على الرسالة ولكم جزيل الشكر ووووووووو

----------


## ميدو جنه

جزاكى الله خيرا

----------


## ميدو جنه

كيف اطلع على الرساله لكى استفيد بكيفيه اعداد رساله وطريقة البحث 
وجزاكى الله خيرا 
وارجو من حضرتك ان تفيدينى ولك منى جزيل الشكر والاحترام

----------


## خوارزمية

موضوع رائع جدا بارك الله فيكم

----------


## زينب عبدالقادر

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته   شـكــ وبارك الله فيكى ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------


## محمد الشيخ 1

السلام  عليكم  ورحمة الله وتعالى  وبركاته  حاولت  مرارا أن أستفيد من  قراءة  رسالة دكتوراه عن الحماية الجنائية للتعاملات الإلكترونية-   دون جدوى المرجو من الدكتور القيم  مساعدتي  على كيفية الإطلاع  عليها وجازه الله أجر العلم والعلماء وشكرا

----------


## saad95

بارك الله بجهودكم الرائعة

----------


## saad95

شكرا لاهتمامكم بالعلم

----------


## فيصل المحمود

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم
لكن ايضا لم اتمكن من الاطلاع على الرسالة .. يرجى مزيد من التوضيح

----------


## بحرينيه

اريد الاطلاع ع الرسالة للاستفادة 
جزاكم الله خير

----------


## محمداسامة

ممكن اعرف فين الرسالة بتاعة الدكتورة شيماء

----------


## barzan3626

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## totate

مشكورين كتير, رساله مهمه جدا فى توقيت تدخل منطقه الشرق الاوسط فيه عالم التسويق الالكترونى و نسعى لمزيد من الغطاء التشريعي لتنظيم التعاملات به

----------

